# New Paydays Coming



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Got this email tonight from Amazon


----------



## tryingmyluck86 (Oct 5, 2016)

Good news for sure. I mean, weekly is even better than a typical 9-5, but twice a week is awesome when putting gas is an integral component of being able to do the job.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Man, I'm going to miss getting that $1000+ transfer.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Absolutely won't change anything for me beyond seeing lower numbers each time.


----------

